# TCS 9.0 Disc knackt im Freilauf



## Z-Brake (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wie der Betreff schon sagt: Mein ca. 1 Jahr altes TCS 9.0 Disc knackt im Freilauf, und zwar ein mal pro Radumdrehung. 
Beim Treten tritt das nicht auf.
Das ganze tritt aber auch nicht immer auf, sondern nur so ca. die Hälfte der Fahrtzeit.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man da machen könnte?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Z-Brake (1. Juli 2011)

Hat keiner ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agadir (1. Juli 2011)

Zeffel schrieb:


> Hat keiner ne Idee?


Hi,
doch, ich!
Bei mir war das auch, Ende vom Lied war, dass der Freilaufkörper nicht fest an die XT-Achse geschraubt war.
Das Knacken trat nur hin und wieder beim Rollen auf und war beim Treten weg.
Man konnte es allerdings durch Verwinden des Radl (eine Hand an die Sattelstütze, eine oben an den Reifen und dann gegeneinander ziehen) hervorrufen.
Was für Naben sind an dem Rad dran?
ciao
Stephan


----------



## Z-Brake (1. Juli 2011)

Hey, das ist eine XT-Nabe.

Das Problem tritt bei mir genau wie bei dir nicht beim Treten auf, sondern nur im Freilauf.

Das mit dem Verwinden verstehe ich nicht ganz - also muss man das Hinterrad gerade auf den Sattel zu ziehen?

Wie hast du denn das Problem behoben?


----------



## agadir (1. Juli 2011)

Zeffel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Verwinden verstehe ich nicht ganz - also muss man das Hinterrad gerade auf den Sattel zu ziehen?


neben das Rad stellen, dann eine Hand an die Sattelstütze, eine oben an den Reifen und dann mit einer Hand ziehen, mit der anderen drücken, und das ständig wechselnd.

Wenn es dann knackt, kann es sein, dass die XT-Nabe (Konus-Lager) zu locker eingestellt ist oder eben, dass sich der Freilauf gelockert hat.



Zeffel schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn das Problem behoben?


Hier mal die Explosionzeichnung der Nabe:
http://www.paul-lange.de/fileadmin/paullange/downloads/ARCHIV/FH/FH-M775-2700A.PDF

Bei mir hat man bei Verwinden des Radls ein bischen Spiel zwischen dem Freilaufkörper (#9 in der Zeichnung) und der eig. Nabe (da wo in der Zeichnung das Teil #10 gezeichnet ist) gesehen.
Ich habe dann das Rad ausgebaut, Schnellspanner raus und dann die Achse ausgebaut (auf die Lagerkugeln aufpassen!). Und dann mit einem dicken Inbus (14er, wenn ich mich nicht irre) den Freilauf festgezogen (#8 dreht man dazu).

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? ;-)
Stephan


----------



## Z-Brake (2. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Anleitung!

Was meinst du denn, wie lange man dafür braucht und wie schwierig das ist?

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir das nötige Werkzeug kaufen und es selber machen oder das Rad doch zum Geschäft bringen soll. 
(Normalerweise mache ich alles selbst, aber das ist ja doch was spezielleres, v.a. was das Werkzeug angeht).


----------



## Z-Brake (2. Juli 2011)

PS: Meint ihr, die machen das noch auf Garantie? Das Rad ist ja erst ein Jahr alt.


----------

